# Warhammer Forge and other Updates



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

From GD Froggy.

If you spot your stuff, have a hissy, see if I care. I make no claim, and cannot be arsed linking to the info.

The Carmine Dragon with a Priestess of Morr/Necromancer/Amethyst Wizard Female riding Sidesaddle.










Personally, I think it looks shit. The body is decent but the head is utterly atrocious - far too wide and stubby compared to the Dragons of Warhammer.









Pre-Badab Astral Claws Shoulder Pads, Brayarth Ashmantle in the background.









Better picture there.









Astral Claws Terminators Front-side on.








Chaos Dwarf Skullcracker Iron Daemon Engine. - seen before.



> Units:
> Sorcerer lord
> 
> Heroes :
> ...


Interested to find out the Kdii/Kdiii, and what they are. No Black Orcs I'm afraid, only Hob Goblins. I'm happy they're in.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Vaz, the dragon is looking away from the camera, giving it the illusion that it is far shorter then what it is.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, those are quite nice.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Damn i want that dragon!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Acording to the rules for the infernal guard they will be the CD core and not special only if you use them in a WoC army.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Vaz, the dragon is looking away from the camera, giving it the illusion that it is far shorter then what it is.


There've been other pictures floating around mate - the face is too wide and the nose too short. It looks like someones taken a frying pan to it.

On whoreseer, I found someone complaining about its size and the new LoS rules. If the rules are that important, use the Fire Dragon or the Elven Dragon, not the big fuck off £100 one. You get the model to paint, and then produce rules to use in game.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i like the dragon, im gonna pick it up if its for the empire, loving the FW empire stuff so far, and i have bought it all so fat, the land ship is a beast, had to pack it back up and put it in a cupboard because i hear it calling to me.......paint me


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

cain the betrayer said:


> Acording to the rules for the infernal guard they will be the CD core and not special only if you use them in a WoC army.


They're still experimental - and despite being published are due to be changed. There's no saying of course whether this is final, or how accurate this is - after all, it is from the surrender monkeys to the south.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow I like the Dragon but a bigger deal to me is the fact the preistess looks female and lady like.....nice addition.


Doc


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The dragon looks rather nice.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

docgeo said:


> Wow I like the Dragon but a bigger deal to me is the fact the preistess looks female and lady like.....nice addition.
> 
> 
> Doc


Have you had surgical enhancement to your eyes, or just seen a better picture than me?

I cant even tell its female!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Maidel said:


> Have you had surgical enhancement to your eyes, or just seen a better picture than me?
> 
> I cant even tell its female!


its riding side saddle so its got a minge


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> its riding side saddle so its got a minge


I never quite worked that one out.

Logically it should be men that ride side saddle as they actually have something to squash.


And, for the record, on my 19' widescreen laptop, I cant actually see its riding side saddle. Maybe I have the resolution way too small - but I need it to multitask on one screen for my work.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Maidel said:


> I never quite worked that one out.
> 
> Logically it should be men that ride side saddle as they actually have something to squash.
> 
> ...


Zoom in on the picture and you can tell she is, im totally picking one up for my vampire counts.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's Magister Elspeth. Plus its been designed and sculpted by a woman, so of course it's female. *awaits for the defecation to hit the oscillation*.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> It's Magister Elspeth. Plus its been designed and sculpted by a woman, so of course it's female. *awaits for the defecation to hit the oscillation*.


Yup its a sexy model....Great for a vampire......hehehehehehe or Elf.....


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Nothing interesting eh? Business as usual.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You really are a creature Angmar.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like handbags at 20 paces, no?

Seriously that dragon is one fine looking beast and girl is hot (i have no life).


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

With the GW price increases (and so the closing of the gap between FW and GW) I was looking for a rediculous FW army to build, I have never been a fan of Chaos Dwarves, but the models as they are released look soo damned good that I might just have to build a small army of them - but on wife's orders - I can only buy more shit once what I have is painted


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> its riding side saddle so its got a minge


OK I know what a minge is but where the HELL did that term come from. I am just glad I was not drinking anything, in my half asleep been up all night painting I cracked up.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sell your unpainted stuff and get the Chaos Dwarves =). On the bright side, you can use them as part of 1 of 3 armies - the Legion of Azgorh (a Chaos Dwarf Army Book list), the Tamurkhan 4 Chaos Armies In One Army List, and the Warriors of Chaos Army List.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> Hi everybody!
> I went to the french GD!
> And there are many things to share with you!
> I have forgot my camera (damn!!!!), but a friend take some pics that I will share as soon as possible.
> ...


From the Chaos Dwarfs Forum.

Best things - Stubborn WS5 S5 4+AS T4 Infantry with a Handgun for 13pts? Fuck Yes.
Iron Daemon - make it Daemonbound with a Skullcracker, and you've got a S8 T9 W9 Monster. 
Dreadquake Artillery? Fuck Yes.
Ravening Hordes apparently isn't gone, and hence is legal. Apparently.
Flames of Azgorh. Typical that magically inept Dwarves get the most powerful spell, and become better for miscasting. T6 Lords? MADNESS.
Lammasu is a confirmed creature available for the Storm of Magic.

Bit Disappointed that Bull Centaurs only have 2 Wounds. I was hoping at least for Ogre Esque stat lines, or the possibility to take a full Bull Centaur list.


----------

